# Bowel Obstruction



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a lovely Astrex doe that I'm very fond of. I've just found her bloated and looking uncomfortable, but otherwise bright. I've had a feel of her abdomen and I can feel that part of her intestines are absolutely solid for about 2cm. I'm assuming this is a bowel obstruction of some sort.

Is there anything that can be done for bowel obstructions aside from surgery?

Any help and advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

hi

Obstructions need to get to surgery I'm afraid. If there's a total blockage due to intussusception or foreign bodies their own body is not able to get rid of it.
If it's an obstipation you can try parrafin liquid (per os), and everything else that makes their poop softer/runny
I hope your mouse makes it!


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Serena - thank you for your reply. Sadly this little girl couldn't be saved and she was euthanised. I cried like a baby, she was one of my favourites. She is the third one from this line to have died from this. Is there a possibility that this could be a genetic issue? Has anybody else heard of genetic issues of the gut?


----------

